
Interviews with 100x More Productive Programmers - gnocchi
https://leanpub.com/lisphackers
======
ghostbrainalpha
The whole book is available to read online without a download.

[https://leanpub.com/lisphackers/read](https://leanpub.com/lisphackers/read)

~~~
trevor-e
This page is very irritating to read because the colors are inverted from how
they should be. The current colors emphasize the question title instead of the
answer.

edit: Perhaps not inverted since the titles should still be skimmable, just
anything other than the gray paragraphs.

------
svachalek
Wow... not just 10X programmers, but 100X, and the only evidence seems to be a
firm assertion at the start of the book.

~~~
shortstuffsushi
I was coming to the comments in search of what 100x meant -- how it was
measured and compared. If someone is 100x more productive, they ought to be
able to build systems in days or weeks instead of years, right? Kind of
joking, but mostly poking fun at what seem like silly numbers.

~~~
johansch
I guess the 100x means that they are using LISP? Or maybe the other way
around? Not sure.

Meanwhile we are told that HN has excellent protection against upvoting rings.
How the heck does this reach the front page in an organic way?

~~~
dang
From the data it looks to me like established community members were
interested in the topic. Perhaps they didn't look at the article, perhaps they
noticed something about it that you didn't, and/or perhaps they're familiar
with gnocchi's fine submission history.

------
grogenaut
It's a link to a free book... Thought it was a sales page at first.

------
gnocchi
This link didn't generate the interest I thought it would get. A lot of
interesting people are interviewed in this ebook like Peter Seibel.

~~~
gmiller123456
An accurate title would help. These interviews seem to be more about Lisp
evangelism than why/how/if these people actually are more productive.

------
johansch
> Luke Gorrie (Australia - Sweeden - Switzerland)

Maybe first learn how to spell the names of the countries.

~~~
Guthur
Really? It's mostly likely a typo but somehow is the most salient point for
you...

